# Why do you work?



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

Why do you choose to do the work you do? 
What do you like about it?
What do you want to change?
Where do you want to be in the future?


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't. It's all a big hoax! I don't do anything and I'm still alive.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

I pretty much have the job I've wanted since my early twenties. I like the fact that the job at times can be very edge of the seat, I get to see my final product, and that I have to be worried about the needs of three million people.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*Why do you choose to do the work you do? * For the time being, it's a matter of money. I don't care for my job; the only reason I am still there after a year and a half is because it pays well. If I find something better that pays just as much, if not more, I will gladly leave. Money is the most important thing right now, though. 

*What do you like about it?* About my current job: the pay, and those days when I get to exercise my creativity and do something beyond the norm. About working in general: not feeling like a deadbeat who mooches off of everybody else. 

*What do you want to change?* I would like a job that's less 'customer service'-ish. 

*Where do you want to be in the future?* Still haven't quite figured it out. I have so many career paths I want to take, it's hard for me to really choose. Ultimately, having my own business might be nice. Ideally, though, winning the lotto would be nice - building a savings account while doing my own thing at the same time.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I work because I need a way to output my energy at a consistent rate, level, and quality of work ethic in a society of a generally diverse group of human beings living together as the chief, KNOWN successors inhabiting this particular region of land, planet, space, time, and assumed existence. 

I think this simple question is making me consider a couple of options in my life right now, and that's to realize that blank is a hell of a drug.

Find yours. 

"At the half off sale at Payless!"

Call me crazy, and I'm shocked. Really. (Walks away leaving a trail of light clunking of stiletto on pavement)


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Basically, I wanna be Catwoman motherfudgers. Here's how I'd imagine a list of things needed to get done in my imaginary little brain of mine to look like:

1. Get rid of the clumsy
2. Learn parkour

Crazy cat ladies unite to take over the world! 

*I work so I can pay for the internet, which allows me to be on sites like this which allow me to "express myself".


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

This question, I like. Let's see.

*Why do you choose to do the work you do? *
I've probably written altogether fifty pages of essays since first applying for it, about just this question. The top answers that spring to mind are _tremendous wages, exciting challenges, massive social credit, a shaping experience_ and _I rightly don't know_.

*What do you like about it?*
Superficially: I am paid every buck I deserve, unlike very many demanding jobs out there.

Emotionally: I am part of an impenetrable brotherhood.

Cognitively: I am presented with unique and daunting challenges daily.

Socially: I am respected and admired almost universally.

There just aren't any drawbacks, except maybe a too early retirement age.

*What do you want to change?*
Quality of coffee served at the office. Splurge in some Argentinian unground once in a while, that wouldn't hurt me at all.

I kid, I kid. Also not. But I don't like how I can't stay at it as long as civilians can, at some point I'll have to take some other work that ends up disappointing and underwhelming me, and that scares me.

*Where do you want to be in the future?*
Auyuittiq National Park, Antarctica, Kola, Hardangervidden, Peruvian highlands... anywhere rugged, with a 100lbs> rucksack and a beaming grin.




kudi said:


> Why do you choose to do the work you do?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you want to change?
> Where do you want to be in the future?


Your turn, now. Not getting away.


----------

